# Anyone Ever Work With Fiberon Horizon Plus Railing?



## Nullqwerty (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey,

Has anyone here ever worked with the Fiberon Horizon Plus Railing? If so, thoughts? Impressions? How'd it look? How was the installation? Quality? Etc.

Thanks!


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

The only 1 I used was the one they gave me for a demo rail section... I think it's crap, but then again I hate PVC junk.


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Nice look.
OK installation, but not great.
Good company, some recent improvements to the overall system... and getting better.

It's not something I'd "push" on everyone, but it's definitely something to at the very least have on your radar.
~Matt


----------



## Nullqwerty (Nov 2, 2010)

BreyerConstruct said:


> Nice look.
> OK installation, but not great.
> Good company, some recent improvements to the overall system... and getting better.
> 
> ...


Great! Thanks! Would you say similar in quality and similar in ease of installation when compared to Timbertech Radiance Rail?


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Ehh,
Not quite as good of quality overall to TimberTech's RadianceRail, and very close in install time.
~Matt

(Pic of Fiberon's rail with metal balusters attached)


----------



## RobertCDF (Aug 18, 2005)

Well now you cheated Matt.

Have you used it with the pvc balusters? Those are the major complaint I have with the rail. Using a metal baluster would be a massive improvment.


----------



## Nullqwerty (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah, the metal balusters is the reason why we were looking at Fiberon over TT. The deck will be in front of a really nice view, so the hope is that the metal round balusters will block the view less than the square larger ones (i.e. being able to see through it easier).


----------



## BreyerConstruct (May 22, 2006)

Robert-
Not a fan of the PVC balusters either... and haven't done them with this system.

Null-
We've done metal balusters with TT as well... it can be done.

~Matt


----------

